# Little snack on this fine Sunday.



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

Had the urge for some shrimp. And lucky for me I had some!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2019)

Now that is what I call breakfast!!
All you need is a cold one!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that is what I call breakfast!!
> All you need is a cold one!
> Al



Thanks Al.  A cold one will follow later for sure!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> All you need is a cold one!



----->Reaching out to hand Steve a beer...or most likely a Bloody Mary this time of morning   

Helping a friend in need,
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2019)

Shrimpies are Great any time of the Day or Night!!
Hmmm---Got me Thinking now!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> ----->Reaching out to hand Steve a beer...or most likely a Bloody Mary this time of morning
> 
> Helping a friend in need,
> Robert



Now, that, is a awesome idea!!! Bloody Mary coming up!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

The devil,err, Robert made me do it! hehehe


----------



## xray (Dec 29, 2019)

That’s a breakfast I could get into!! 

You should add a few around the rim of your bloody mary glass! I like the kind of bloody marys you could eat.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

xray said:


> That’s a breakfast I could get into!!
> 
> You should add a few around the rim of your bloody mary glass! I like the kind of bloody marys you could eat.



Thanks for the like.  The Bloody Mary was a tasty afterthought.  I like them with shrimp and a thick slice of bacon.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 29, 2019)

Robert is right.  Bloody Mary time Steve!  Going to need some hot sauce for the shrimp and Mary.

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Robert is right.  Bloody Mary time Steve!  Going to need some hot sauce for the shrimp and Mary.
> 
> Dave



Robert was right alright. And it went down good! I did put a splash of my homemade hot sauce. After sitting that long it has really gotten nice.  This has me thinking, again, about a interesting idea. I'll need to work out the details.....


----------

